# Ou vision shattered



## Happy in Cali (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey everybody, it's ovs, hope all is as good as it can be, I'll post more tomorrow, remember no matter how bad it seems right now time will get you to the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Welcome back.


----------



## Happy in Cali (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

As long as the light at the end of the tunnel is not an oncoming train.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Good to from you ovs.


----------



## Happy in Cali (Dec 9, 2013)

Missed you guys, is everybody doing ok ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happy in Cali (Dec 9, 2013)

Conrad said:


> As long as the light at the end of the tunnel is not an oncoming train.


Bahahahaha I agree !!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Happy in Cali said:


> Bahahahaha I agree !!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When I saw the title of your thread, I thought it might be a porn advertisement.

Some of us middle-aged gentlemen remember "Oui" magazine well.


----------



## Happy in Cali (Dec 9, 2013)

Lolol, I remember oui magazine !!! Darn iPhone & mechanic fingers lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honorbound (Nov 19, 2013)

Happy in Cali said:


> Lolol, I remember oui magazine !!! Darn iPhone & mechanic fingers lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have no idea what y'all are talking about... What is that over there?!! <<slides magazines back under the bed>>


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

So OVS, I keep checking for that update you promised...been almost a week already!

Hows it going


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Merry Christmas OVS!


----------

